# guys need some help..is this chickenpox?



## kimpoywafu (Sep 27, 2009)

*guys need some help..is this pigeonpox?*

guys, what is the medicine for this? is this pigeonpox?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The lumps are not clear in the picture, but looks like pigeon pox


----------



## kimpoywafu (Sep 27, 2009)

ohh..sorry bad camera..hehe wat should i do?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, it could be so isolate him from the others and keep an eye on the inside of his mouth: he can develop pustules there and there is a form of wet canker that can look like pox, but canker and pox often appear at the same time, so have meds for canker handy.


These are my notes on pox:

*Pigeon Pox*

A viral disease which attacks the skin and / or mucous membrane 
Generally carried between birds through saliva. The virus can gain entry through minute breaks in the skin or mouth lining (often caused by being pecked), possibly through shared feed and water, or transmitted by mosquitoes through bites 
Pigeon pox cannot infect humans 
Woodpigeons appear to be especially badly afflicted if they contract the virus 

*Symptoms:*

Birds may show scabby or crusty lesions (the 'pocks') on unfeathered parts such as the beak, around eyes, on feet 
In the beak or throat cavity there may be cheesy-looking, foul smelling 'growths' (known as the mucousal form). These can be confused with canker growths for the inexperienced, particularly if no outer skin lesions are seen, so a veterinary diagnosis should be obtained 
.Birds may appear otherwise well, unless lesions in the mouth interfere with feeding or breathing


*Treatment:* 

There is no anti-viral treatment as such, but a vet may prescribe an antibiotic to combat any secondary infections 
Vitamin A can help to promote healing of skin lesions 
Do not attempt to remove lesions inside the mouth - thiey are actually outgrowths of the skin - as this is likely to cause severe bleeding 

*Prevention: *

Pigeons may be vaccinated against pox - this may be done in combination with vaccination against PMV. Pox vaccination is possible from as early as six weeks old 
Treat any cuts and abrasions seen on a bird 
Strict hygeine 
In climates where mosquitoes are a problem, ensure they can be excluded from pigeon living quarters


----------



## kimpoywafu (Sep 27, 2009)

oh thanks a lot..


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Use Oricept on the pox to help dry them up. It is a liquid and you apply a couple of drops. They will disappear sooner.
Ken


----------



## kimpoywafu (Sep 27, 2009)

oh thanks ken..


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

I know you are in the Philippines kimpoywafu. so I suggest that you go to your local poultry supply and buy this product to medicate your birds.. http://www.dcockhouse.com/Resize.asp?Code=THYMOLMOTHYLX200X200


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the bird gets the lesions badly enough around the eyes, he may not be able to see to eat, and you may have to feed him, and help him to drink. Also, if he gets the lesions in his mouth, you may need to help him to eat until the disease runs its course.


----------



## kimpoywafu (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks guys..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

be very careful using anything around the eyes, if it's not meant for the eye don't use it on those ones.
when birds have pox there is not much to do except let the virus run it's course and try to prevent infection when they open up.
it is contagious to your other birds so be very careful handling them after you have handled him and keep him completely separated, better yet bring him in the house.
what i usually do when i have sick birds, is i take care of all the healthy ones first, then i take care of the sick ones, take a shower and start my day.
don't pop them or rub them they will open up, dry up and fall off on their own.
i take diluted betadine and just dab the lesions twice a day with a q tip (not too close to the eyes) it helps dry them up.
some people swear by collaidial silver and i may try it on the next poxy patient i get to see how it works, it can be found at health food stores.
i also keep them on antibiotics (baytril) until all the lesions are gone, this was recommended to me from wildlife vets at tufts wildlife clinic.
really keep an eye on his weight i have never had to force feed a pox guy that wasn't a baby, but i have handfed babies longer and more often than i normally would have if they were in good health.
you will need to take over the care of that little one and handfeed, as for the other baby and parents, hopefully you can give them their own area separate from your other birds and watch for pox, watch for pox with everybody


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bluecheckard said:


> I know you are in the Philippines kimpoywafu. so I suggest that you go to your local poultry supply and buy this product to medicate your birds.. http://www.dcockhouse.com/Resize.asp?Code=THYMOLMOTHYLX200X200


what is this product, i can't seem to find any info about it, what the active ingredient?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

altgirl35 said:


> what is this product, i can't seem to find any info about it, what the active ingredient?


*Be careful when using - may irritate eyes if too close!*

*Thymol*

Formula
C10H13(OH).

Derivation
Thymol, or thymic acid, is obtained from the herb thymus vulgaris, or common thyme, which is cultivated in this country for the same purpose as sage, lavender, etc. Thyme 36 yields a volatile oil, oleum thymi, from which thymol or thymic acid is obtained by treating the oil with an aqueous solution of potassa or soda, which separates it from a principle called thymene, with which it is mixed in the oil, and which is not affected by the alkalies. The thymate thus formed is decomposed by an acid, and the liberated thymol, or thymic acid, is purified by repeated washings, dessication and distillation. Thymol is in the form of aromatic white crystals, soluble in one thousand parts of hot water.

Medical Properties And Action
In a concentrated state, thymol has an acrid and caustic taste; but when very much diluted, the only taste experienced is that of thyme.

Thymol has acrid properties, and is similar in its action to carbolic acid. It imparts a sense of coolness to the mouth, like that of oil of peppermint, and when once melted it remains indefinitely in the liquid state.

While it is only slightly soluble in water, it is freely soluble in alcohol, and is dissolved by ether and the fixed oils. The alkalies unite with it to form soluble salts. Like creasote, it has the property of combining with animal tissues, and thus prevents putrefaction. While it has the important practical properties of carbolic acid, it is free from disagreeable odor, and it is claimed to be as efficient an antiseptic as that agent.

Therapeutic Uses
Thymol is almost exclusively employed as an external application, and is often substituted for the oil of origanum, which is obtained from the common marjoram. It is considered to be a valuable antiseptic and antifermentative agent.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh okay, so it's used to treat the lesions externally, interesting.
mmm, so many things to choose from, maybe someday if i ever get more than one bird at a time with pox, i can see which treatments works better between the col silver, betadine, a thymol


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Some Holistic remedies from different sources:*

*Pigeon Pox:*
Treatment: A single dose of Variolinum 30 is effective in arresting pox. 10 ml of the drug is mixed in 8 litres of plain water, sufficient for 100 birds. Even after a lapse of one week if pox is still persisting the same drug with increased potency of 200 can be tried. If the scabs are present, it is useful to give Thuja, 6-th potency (10ml dissolved in 8 litres of plain water).
Following combinations are also found useful for prevention and control of fowlpox.
Pulsatilla 200 – 5ml
Thuja 200 – 5ml
Natrum Sulph 200 - 5ml
Mixed in 8 litres of water sufficient for 100 birds

From: Homeopathic Therapeutics of Veterinary & Repertory
By B. P. Madrewar

_______________________________________________________________
*Pox* – Antimony tart in water - Tejinder Sodhi DVM
Antimony tart, 25 ml mixed in 16 liters of water for 100 birds. This may be repeated every third day until disease is controlled.


----------



## kimpoywafu (Sep 27, 2009)

one is dead..i lost him..i'm sorry..2nd and 3rd pix..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh no, what happened, pox shouldn't kill him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your birds must be sick with something other than pox. Not having more info. makes it hard. Can you post pics of your loft?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you think this is a pigeon pox, try to minimize those mosquitoes. Mosquitoes can carry those and transfer it to your pigeons. I think pigeon pox can heal on their own.

It is the secondary disease that may kill them when their immune system becomes weak.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would depend on where it was, and how bad. If it stops them from eating, they can starve.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

your right jay but it looks like she only had one little lesion, just the beginning of it, so sad, i sometimes wish i could just reach through the puter and grab the little sick babies, or we could teleport them to my house, although i'm sure i would soon be more overrun with piji's than i already am


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> your right jay but it looks like she only had one little lesion, just the beginning of it, so sad, i sometimes wish i could just reach through the puter and grab the little sick babies, or we could teleport them to my house, although i'm sure i would soon be more overrun with piji's than i already am


I know. It had to be something else going on.


----------

